# Bonneville cutt restoration in Mill Creek



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought I'd post this. The DWR and other agencies are going to treat Mill Creek, restore/improve the habitat, and plant pure strain Bonneville cutts in Mill Creek.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/56483253-78/creek-cutthroat-mill-trout.html.csp

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/millcreek-restoration.html

I generally favor these projects and I suppose I do on this one, but I could see how a Mill Creek angling regular may be a bit bent about it. I've also read other opinion that calls for more creeks to be done. I suppose that is possible, but a drainage like Big Cottonwood would require multiple lakes to be treated, along with the creek, at much higher cost and complexity, so I suppose it's no surprise that Mill Creek was selected.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I caught my first fish in Mill creek in the late 50's. I lived close enough to walk to the canyon before I could drive. We would catch a lot of "hybrids". cutthroat/rainbow. The higher you go up the canyon the more pure the strain becomes. I suppose it is a good idea and much easier that Big Cottonwood. What about Red Butte? You cannot fish it but it may be full of Bonnies, and would make a great area for them to live in.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Really mixed on this one,have fished that stream since I was 12,alot of memories of my father and I there.I would hate to see it turned into a C&R(heard they would not).But if its not broke why fix it? I guess there would be good things from it, but again, really mixed thoughts on this one.


----------



## troutfisher (Jul 3, 2013)

I generally support the reintroduction of native trout where they can exist. However' the lower valley stretches are more suitable for browns. Over the years I caught quite a number over 20 inches.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got back from a wonderful afternoon up millcreek. Lots of people and more than a few chasing fish. Fished the creek up high and caught beautiful rainbows, par marks, red stripe and all....no sign of bonnies or hybrids. Killing these fish while planting other non native fish in this state makes no sense to me, will contact DWR with my humble opinion Monday.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think there killing the bows and replacing them with native net thrashers. Lol


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

stevo1 said:


> Killing these fish while planting other non native fish in this state makes no sense to me, will contact DWR with my humble opinion Monday.


This statement is EXACTLY why we should leave our fisheries management up to biologists, and NOT fishermen!! (sure, anglers should certainly have some input on decisions...)

We each have our own opinion. That's great. We have unique ideas, and that's also great. But, just because we have an opinion or an idea doesn't mean it's the correct one. Sometimes, we just plain don't understand. Just like Stevo: "...makes no sense to me".

Stevo -- Please do contact the DWR. Make sure that when you finish talking to the biologist that you then take the time to *listen* to his response. You might learn something. You might even have the lightbulb in your head light up. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

PBH, Left a message for Don down at the springville office. We have good populations of bonnies in Parleys creek, lambs canyon, very upper city creek and mountain dell. I kept on DWR to replant Bonnies in Parleys creek after they wiped them out with a unknown poison.( They let met throw in a bucket! of fry, I placed them on a redd, they are still there!) I am very pro bonnieville cutthroat. Mill creek would have to have private ponds (log haven) and Tracey Wigwam cleaned up also. I feel we would be better off checking out Red Butte and other small streams in the 7 creeks basin.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

stevo1 said:


> I feel we would be better off checking out Red Butte and other small streams in the 7 creeks basin.


maybe we can get them in addition?!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am fine with this as long as it is accompanied by bait and bag limit restrictions. Doesn't make much sense to restore a native population if people are just going to fish it out with their worms and powerbait.


----------

